# Puritan Studies Doctorate



## Timmay (Jan 2, 2016)

Are there any seminaries that offer a Puritan studies doctorate? I know TNARS does, but it doesn't seem to be very representative of most Puritans (or is it)?

I already have an MA in general church history but possibly looking to study further. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 2, 2016)

Accreditated or not? Whitefield has one as does Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary, they are not accredited. Puritan Reformed Seminary in Michigan is accredited and planning on opening up a PhD program soon.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 2, 2016)

PRTS also has an accredited ThM. http://prts.edu


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Jan 3, 2016)

Is a PhD in puritanical and theologically/historically relevant studies not possible? Most regionally accredited programs at seminaries offer historical and theological studies doctorates. You could also attend a university or college and apply to PhD program in religious studies, researching English or American Puritans. Look at the advisor and his/her respective field of study. There are many historians at seminaries who work in the field and could advise on a good diss project.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 3, 2016)

I believe The webmasters doctorate is based on this subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2016)

There is this:

http://edwards.ufs.ac.za/content.aspx?id=35


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 3, 2016)

PRTS is in the final stages of starting a PhD program. I can't imagine a better place to study the topic.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm with Ben; can't imagine a better place than PRTS. That being said, a dear friend is pursuing a PhD in Puritan history and theology at Queens University, Belfast: http://qub.ac.uk

He's had nothing but praise for his program (obviously, this is the European model, i.e., no coursework). It is residential in nature and apparently quite expensive. But he says it is very good.

That being said, the program Rev. Glaser linked to also looks excellent.


----------



## Timmay (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone. This gives me a good start to look over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 4, 2016)

I also seem to recall someone saying that Vanderbilt has a Puritan scholar on faculty who sometimes supervises PhD students, but I'm not sure who the prof is. 

That's wonderfully vague and probably not very helpful, but there it is anyway.


----------

